# Секвестрированная грыжа L5-S1



## Гена (18 Фев 2021)

Добрый день, уважаемые доктора! Помогите пожалуйста консультацией. Мрт сделал , у нейрохирурга был. Все результаты ниже. Боль умеренная, терпимая. Могу ходить, прихрамывая на левую ногу. Онемение и покалывание в стопе и тянущая боль в ягодице и икроножной мышце слева. Прошел лечение прописанное неврологом, особых улучшений нет. Больничный продлили еще на неделю и за эту неделю нужно определиться, делать операцию или нет. Выход на работу осложняется тем, что работа на Белазе, тяжелая.

Вопрос: 
1. Подождать ли с операцией, дожидаясь усыхания секвестра, либо смысла уже нет?
2. Если делать операцию, то каким именно способом, есть ли менее травматичные? Нейрохирург говорил о разрезе 4-5 см ( к сожалению, название не запомнил)
3. Можно ли  и нужно сейчас делать какие-то упражнения? Ходить, гулять?
Заранее благодарен


----------



## La murr (18 Фев 2021)

@Гена, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Фев 2021)

Гена написал(а):


> Добрый день, уважаемые доктора! Помогите пожалуйста консультацией. Мрт сделал , у нейрохирурга был. Все результаты ниже. Боль умеренная, терпимая. Могу ходить, прихрамывая на левую ногу.


Хромаете, от боли или от слабости в ноге?


Гена написал(а):


> Онемение и покалывание в стопе и тянущая боль в ягодице и икроножной мышце слева. Прошел лечение прописанное неврологом, особых улучшений нет.


Мало противоотечной и противовоспалительной терапии, а на первом этапе основное внимание именно этому. 


Гена написал(а):


> Больничный продлили еще на неделю и за эту неделю нужно определиться, делать операцию или нет. Выход на работу осложняется тем, что работа на Белазе, тяжелая.
> 
> Вопрос:
> 1. Подождать ли с операцией, дожидаясь усыхания секвестра, либо смысла уже нет?


Тут Вам решать, это уже второй этап и усыхать будет не быстро, несколько месяцев


Гена написал(а):


> 2. Если делать операцию, то каким именно способом, есть ли менее травматичные? Нейрохирург говорил о разрезе 4-5 см ( к сожалению, название не запомнил)


Миродискэктомия 


Гена написал(а):


> 3. Можно ли  и нужно сейчас делать какие-то упражнения? Ходить, гулять?


ЛФК лечебного уровня, для острого периода. Нашли.


----------



## Гена (18 Фев 2021)

Доктор, хромаю от боли, не от слабости. Какую ещё терапию провести противоотечную? Подскажите пожалуйста, где найти ЛФК для острого периода?


----------



## La murr (19 Фев 2021)

@Гена, ЛФК для острого периода


----------



## Гена (19 Фев 2021)

Спасибо большое


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Фев 2021)

Гена написал(а):


> Доктор, хромаю от боли, не от слабости. Какую ещё терапию провести противоотечную?


Так блокаду с Дипроспаном


----------



## Гена (22 Фев 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, благодарю!


----------

